# Cub Cadet XT1 GT54 - Steering



## Teresa38 (Sep 29, 2019)

Just got a new Cub Cadet tractor. I am noticing the steering is very stiff. Is that normal. I drove a John Deere for years and I know you can't compare the 2 but I was wondering if anyone had noticed the same thing on their Cub Cadet. Is there a break in period before it loosens up?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a Husqvarna about 5 years od now, and the steering was real stiff when I gt it... It's getting better! Or I'm getting tougher!


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

My xt2 always struck me as easy to steer. I e let my the 4yo steer for me, and now my 10yo daughter has taken over mowing duties as she got big enough to trigger the seat sensor while hitting the brake to start it.


----------



## Stevebkenney (Jun 1, 2021)

Teresa38 said:


> Just got a new Cub Cadet tractor. I am noticing the steering is very stiff. Is that normal. I drove a John Deere for years and I know you can't compare the 2 but I was wondering if anyone had noticed the same thing on their Cub Cadet. Is there a break in period before it loosens up?


I just bought a new cub cadet gt54 and retired my John Deere D170 54 in. The cub steers so easy I can’t believe it! At least it did for about 3 weeks. I have broken something now the wheels are not aligned and when I turn the outside wheel turns about 25 degrees sharper than the inner. Anyone have an idea what that is let me know! 
thanks.


----------

